# TTOC West London meet



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Next West London meet/eat will be held Wednesday 31st August at the Bull's Head, Kew, from 7.30 PM

http://www.chefandbrewer.com/pub-food/b ... /pid-C6789

The pub serves decent food at reasonable prices and the usual array of drinks, including a number of cask ales. It's in a riverside location on the north bank of the Thames with easy access from the A4 (M4 J1) and the north/south circular road. The car park is not massive so I would advise being prompt; overflow parking is available in the surrounding residential streets.

Touch wood, no rioting in this part of town yet :roll:

Let's hope the weather remains warm into the end of the month, see you there!

1. Badyaker & 2 guests
2. Phodge & Mr Phodge
3. che6mw
4. Frakay100 (tbc)
5. Nilesong
6. SlineTT & D6TTR
7. Special Guest!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You always do it don't you!! :lol:

I was just planning a Thames Valley Meet for the 31st! :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

1st weds of the month Penny, I thought you'd be the following week :lol:

Get your arse into London then!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah. I'm working lates the following week, so can't do that one.

Go on then, put us both down...I'll see if I can get out of work on time.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I was chatting with Emma tonight when I saw the date telling her "got the feeling we've got something on on the 31st already" 
She said "yup I bet Penny is going to be happy, he stole her date again" 
Not sure if I can make it to London yet on that date but put both of us down as maybe. I'll confirm nearer the date.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Not sure my car will be back from the builders at that date but will come down if it is.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The Grand Unveiling?!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

All added

Erol, if you're reading this, I've sorted the entertainment. :wink:


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bady

Sorry mate cant make this one, I`ll be sunning myself in the south of france hope you have a good meet !

Gareth


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

badyaker said:


> All added
> 
> Erol, if you're reading this, I've sorted the entertainment. :wink:


Excellent! 

See you there!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK thread should be up to date, thanks to all who've replied so far.

Places still available - I'm on holiday next week so probably won't be around too much but if you're up for it, carry on posting below and I'll update when I'm back after the bank holiday.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Phil we will try to come this time, we promise. Put us down please, Slinett and D6TTR


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Is that two TTs Elias or Mr & Mrs?! Haven't seen you guys for a while, will be good to catch up


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I think it will be 1 TT for now. Both is an overkill, although both loved their stretching their tyres run today....


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

So sorry we won't be coming. I have a late meeting at work, will be there for part of the night.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello everyone! I put down a deposit on a TT today with hopes of having it by Wednesday in which case I may try to join you guys and say hello. Will be so nice to be back in a TT after a six year absence.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Back from holiday now and thread updated. Hope all can still make it, still room for others.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Phil, we're not going to be able to make this now...

Despite being TT-less, I'm also working in London tomorrow so won't be home until after 7. 

Hopefully next time!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Don't understand Penny, the meet's in London? :? Take the tube and I'm sure David would love to awaken the residents with the Evo 

Hope the TT's OK?

Still room for others to join!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

still no TT yet so won't be there tonight folks. Sorry. Hope to see you all next time.

Matt


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Phil. Great fun and it was nice to be driven to a meet for a change. See you all next time....


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Glad it was a good night guys,cheers for coming

See you next week at Penny's, I hope


----------

